# Sticky  Show off your SxS!!



## Crawfishie!!

I'll start this off. 
Here's a pic of mine the day I brought it home: 









Here it is now, with work in progress: 

































Now as it is, completed...until further notice:









With more to come later!! 




Mud slingin', cold beer drinkin'


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Nice ride!!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## 03maxpower

Good thread to start. Hope to see alot of cool rides like that


----------



## teryxrider1979

here is my 08 REX with the new Terms. Waiting for the cage to get back from paint


----------



## Crawfishie!!

03maxpower said:


> Good thread to start. Hope to see alot of cool rides like that


Thanks man, maybe this will become a "sticky" in this area?? 




Mud slingin', cold beer drinkin'


----------



## Crawfishie!!

teryxrider1979 said:


> here is my 08 REX with the new Terms. Waiting for the cage to get back from paint


That's gonna be a nice ride. Keep us posted. 




Mud slingin', cold beer drinkin'


----------



## Thom

Not as jacked and mud ready as those but for the trail and ice I love it. Just waiting for tax money for my racer tech lift and 27" reptiles.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Thom said:


> Not as jacked and mud ready as those but for the trail and ice I love it. Just waiting for tax money for my racer tech lift and 27" reptiles.


Still looks good man but whats going on here in this picture?


----------



## Crawfishie!!

NICE RIDE!! 
I have been looking all over for those spit windshields. Where do you find those?




Mud slingin', cold beer drinkin'


----------



## HeadC1

This is the latest pic that I have but should have some updated ones soon. I have a project or 2 to finish up first.


----------



## Thom

No Sub that was a pic of my Sup ATV front bumper I installed. 
Crawfishie I ordered them through Rocky Mountain ATV. Check Amazon as well. I like the look of them. Makes it look like the bat mobile. LOL.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Yea I caught that but looks like something is out of whack with the passenger CV. I circled it in the pic I posted

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Crawfishie!!

I saw that too. What it looks like it the toe rod is installed under the part of the spindle it attaches to. 




Mud slingin', cold beer drinkin'


----------



## 08GreenBrute

love my RZR but will always have my Brute lol


----------



## grizz660muddin

Heres my RZRS with 29.5 terms


----------



## 03maxpower

How do the terms go in the snow? I will be selling my brute soon and I was hoping to try mine out this winter but I just dont see it happening. I think we may have had 3 inches one day this winter and it only lasted one day so I wont get to try mine out


----------



## rewired

Here is my 12 commander x. This is it in the showroom.







This is from New years eve.







This is from New Years Day. I was stuck for 4 hours. It took a truck with a pto winch to get me out.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Awesome pics....situation sucked! Glad you got it out without tearing nothing up. 




Mud slingin', cold beer drinkin'


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## grizz660muddin

03maxpower for the amount of snow we have got they did good in the pic all i had to do is push on the front and it backed right out. this year is a por year for snow we have 3inches right now last year at this time we had 2+ feet.


----------



## Thom

Grizz that looks sick with the terms.


----------



## Thom

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> Still looks good man but whats going on here in this picture?


I am not sure why that looks like that. I checked it in person after you posted it and all is OK. Just a weird angle from the picture.


----------



## 03maxpower

I know what ya mean same deal here. I bought my terms in the spring and couldnt wait for winter now this. Go figure


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Anyone else with pics of their SxS?? Come in guys, let's clean this up and get back on topic. 




Mud slingin', cold beer drinkin'


----------



## Eastexasmudder

My 11 S'. don't have my work done to it yet, will be finished this weekend and post more, so this is the before.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Thom

Man i love those graphics. Keep us posted how they hold up


----------



## Crewsing

My crew


----------



## Polaris425

NICE


----------



## grizz660muddin

that crew looks mean


----------



## Goindeepflt32

my 2008 rzr 800 custom paint, 30 in silverbacks, snorkeled, was taken apart doin some maintenance but it's the only pic I have of it clean......used to be on a air ride suspension but I took it off


----------



## ATV-UTVTECH

*Our 2011 Commander and wifes 08 Ranger*


----------



## redneckrancher420

That commander looks sick


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah that's a sick commander


----------



## Thom

Both nice rigs but I concur the commander is sick


----------



## ATV-UTVTECH

Thanks! I really like my Commander so far.


----------



## Polaris425

Any problems with the knuckles? Are you running the QE Diff?


----------



## bump530

Heres a pic of my rhino when I had terms on it









heres a pic with the 30" zillas...need to get an better pic with the front bumper back on










As soon as I get some good weather, Ill be painting a couple things, relocating the radiator, and fine tuning the jetting and clutch. i have plans to build a 4 seater for it, but that got put on a hold for a lil bit until I get some stuff with my truck situated. But my cage will be a little different than ive seen before.


----------



## ATV-UTVTECH

Nope no knuckle issues yet. As for the QE not as of yet. I want to get more seat time in it to see if I need it for where we ride.


----------



## ATV-UTVTECH

That RHino is Sweat! :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

ATV-UTVTECH said:


> Nope no knuckle issues yet. As for the QE not as of yet. I want to get more seat time in it to see if I need it for where we ride.


Cool. It seems as though that everyone having knuckle issues are the guys out in the south west jumping dunes and hills....


----------



## Thom

Love the graphic set up on the Rhino. Looked good with the terms.


----------



## bump530

ATV-UTVTECH....thanks

Thom...Thanks. It took a lil bit but the graphics grew on me. I bought it like that from the guy that owns the company that did it. It was their booth rhino. Yeah I liked the terms more than the zillas, but the rhino just didnt like the terms lol. It did really good with the zillas this past saturday tho.


----------



## Thom

Awesome either way it looks real good.


----------



## bump530

heres a pic of the rhino from this past weekend....









okay how bout one that you can actually see it in









Ive gotta stiffen up the front shocks...it sags WAY too much


----------



## ATV-UTVTECH

Very nice ride


----------



## Thom

Awesome pics Whats the stereo set up of the rzr with the speakers in the back? Holy cow


----------



## bump530

He had it custom built by a shop. It is also built to hold the yeti ice chest in it. It is LOUD


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

I like that Commander! Looks sick!


----------



## 03maxpower

The best I can do is the pic in the avatar. I dont know how else to post pics.


----------



## FVILLE06BRUTE

Here is a pic of mommas new 2012 commander XT , still stock , for now!!! (still got my brute though  )


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!! Keep us updated on it.


----------



## ATV-UTVTECH

She is gonna love it!


----------



## TXsilverado

here is the replacement to my King Quad. pulled it off of the trailer new, rolled it around the block about 10 times and started ripping all of the stock suspension/axles out of it! 2012 50" rzr. SATV "S" conversion that extends it 1.5" forward and backwards. it also has the 6-8" lift, rhino axles, "S" fender flares, 31" outlaws, EPI clutch kit, SS212, SATV roof, 4500# winch, 1/2 windshield, snorkeled, HID lights, tubbie speakers, and the RZR S rear bumper (not pictured). UTVINC harnesses and my favorite mod, the cup holders lol.


----------



## bump530

Looks good. My buddy just picked up a new red rzr this weekend. well i say red but before he picked it up, he had it painted white, hydrodipped some racing strips on the hood, 6" Superatv lift, and 31s installed lol.


----------



## TXsilverado

red wasnt my first choice, but i wasnt guna spend 1k extra to get the color i wanted. i think it looks ok with the red a-arms.


----------



## Polaris425

man that is awesome! jealous!


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Dang man, that's freaking SWEET!! Congrats to you. We ride River Run quite often.....I don't know where you live, but we need to get together and ride. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## ATV-UTVTECH

That is one awesome RZR!!!


----------



## TXsilverado

thanks! it came pretty far pretty quick lol. there are still a few small things i want to do but the majority of it is done. I live in Houston tx on the north side (humble/spring area). my inlaws live in flint tx though...pretty close to alto and not too far from gilmer. we will probably end up at one of those parks soon. we have 3 rzr's that ride with us that are the same size. one is a RZR s on 30" terms, my bro in law has a 08 that has the same lift and 31's and then theres mine which is new to the group. we rode splendora 2 weeks ago.


----------



## teryxrider1979

almost done with her now, just a couple more things on my to do list.


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## Crawfishie!!

TXsilverado said:


> thanks! it came pretty far pretty quick lol. there are still a few small things i want to do but the majority of it is done. I live in Houston tx on the north side (humble/spring area). my inlaws live in flint tx though...pretty close to alto and not too far from gilmer. we will probably end up at one of those parks soon. we have 3 rzr's that ride with us that are the same size. one is a RZR s on 30" terms, my bro in law has a 08 that has the same lift and 31's and then theres mine which is new to the group. we rode splendora 2 weeks ago.


That's awesome. I live in Bullard we can def ride one weekend. We have a very large group going to river run march 23-25 to celebrate many b-days in our riding group. You outta try to come with us? Hit me up sometimes....903-245-2363, Tim. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## TXsilverado

where is river run? we could possibly join.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

TXsilverado said:


> where is river run? we could possibly join.


Outside of jacksonville, tx about 4 miles......going towards Palestine off of hwy 79. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Mudforce

My Dads new Teryx4


----------



## teryxrider1979

Polaris425 said:


> looks good!


Thanks Jon. Sorry I didnt get up with you while I was home, I had some family issues that needed my attention. Hopefully next time though.


----------



## Polaris425

no worries... I ended up being busy that day anyway, had to drive over to columbus...


----------



## sloboy

Took me long enough to take a recent pic.


----------



## TXsilverado

i found a good photo of our group riding so ill show them all off. the black on is by brother n laws on the satv 5" lift and is completely bedlined. the silver one is a buddies S on a mild lift and 29.5 terms. ignore the quads lol.

















broke a bead and didnt have a jack. solution? drive up a picnic table!


----------



## Polaris425

nice pics!


----------



## TXsilverado

we just happened to catch this on camera. theres some language so turn it down if you're at work. sorry for quality. not sure why it came out sideways
[ame=http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v645/StewartSmith/?action=view&current=IMG_1163.mp4]







[/ame]


----------



## ATV-UTVTECH

Looks Fun to me! We just got nailed up here this weekend by about 12" of wet snow. Lost power for about 30 hours. Riding in the white stuff next weekend though!


----------



## JJB

My new ride. 2009 Monster Edition. 90 hrs. 800 miles. Black Dual Muzzy Pro's, MSD, Top, Half folding windshield, HID's, Carbon fiber steering wheel and shift knob.

Put a few miles on this weekend. Man those muzzy's are sweet sounding.


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## Col_Sanders

I snorkeled mine and added the RDC lift on the rear. I had just been using the preload on the shocks.


----------



## Mudforce

Wow nice XP!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Very nice!!!


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Col_Sanders

Thanks, hopefully I can keep her together for Nats


----------



## Thom

That is a real nice XP I love those rims. Can't wait for my lift to come in so I can slap some one.


----------



## Col_Sanders

Thank you

If you get these wheels be sure to run a bead of RTV around the center hole in the wheel before putting the hubcaps on. I lost one every ride until I did that.


----------



## bump530

Col_Sanders said:


> Thanks, hopefully I can keep her together for Nats


Good luck with that...if something is goin to break, its gonna break at Nats...its just facts of life lol.


----------



## Col_Sanders

Man I'm hoping all the crap thats breaking beforehand will keep me from breaking up there lol. 

I had axle issues (Rhinos) a couple weeks ago and I gotta replace a wheel bearing tonight and put on new tierods when I get back since 1 has some slop. 389 miles in 6 months and she has already broken more stuff than my 2 year old 1060 mile Brute. I'm a hell of a lot harder on the Brute too.


----------



## Cash

Here's a few Pic's of my money pit. 























I'm not lost! I'm exploring!


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## lurk

I don't really participate much but here is my big brothers teryx...I am going to post pics of my brute in the kawie section


----------



## lurk

and a look from the back of course


----------



## nathen53

MudInMyBlood Forums
Work in progress but soon to come is a 5'' Satv lift kit and a custom rear bumper


----------



## ATV-UTVTECH

Nice!


----------



## Polaris425

good lookin SxS's!


----------



## SouthernMudder

Well guess I should post some pictures of my 2012 Ranger 800 Crew

Picking up from dealership 12-24-12










2 weeks later Snorkled and took the 27" Swampfox's off my 500 and put them on



















2 more weeks go by and get great deal on a set of 29.5x12x12 Outlaws. Also order wheels from Matt at Atv outfitters










Then ordered my BACKWOODS ARMOR Forward Arched A-Arms with 2" Lift. John at backwoods is the ONLY way to go on a Polaris!!



















Here's picture's of the Forward arms installed with No lift




























Then with 2" lift installed on front, no lift rear



















Here's how she looked 2 weeks ago after dropping it off with John at Backwoods Armor up in GA










Here's what I got sitting at the house for the Crew


----------



## 03maxpower

What do you do with that bus?? Thats a nice ride but man there is no way you could ride that up here.
Once again nice ride


----------



## SouthernMudder

I ride it, carry all tools and coolers, pull anything /everything out and when everbodys shot breaks they hop.in the ol crew


----------



## ATV-UTVTECH

The ranger crew can be a great machine. The length is an asset in most cases in the mud. In Michigan s lot of our mud racing is for distance. My crew was 5 firsts and 1second for the year season before last. Never under estimate them. Fast - no. Hog serious mud- hec yes!


----------



## SouthernMudder

Yeah it walks the dog in the mud!!! Just wait it'll be done in bout 2 weeks its going to be a beast


----------



## 03maxpower

Cant wait to see pics with the mambas


----------



## SouthernMudder

Ya between the mamaba's and all the custom work getting put into my crew its going to be sick!! I can't wait. Front axles arrived tommrow(fronts were on backorder till april 3rd), so lift will get started this week. Hopefully order ddp clutch, lights and wheels this week/next week.


----------



## aellerbe2354

white one is an 09 and black is a 08.


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Thom

Nice rides. That crew is sick.


----------



## Swamp Star

Heres my Ranger. Its for sale too!!


----------



## Polaris425

I guess I need to post in here too!


----------



## redneckrancher420

You know kawi did a good job making the rex look... Well like a rex! Lol


----------



## Stimpy

It does look to have a face.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATV-UTVTECH

Very nice Teryx!


----------



## mattpopp




----------



## Mudder02

Now that RZR is Awesome!


----------



## Brute14

Picked this up yesterday.


----------



## Thom

One of the best looking XP's I have seen. That is sick. What is your total ground clearance?


----------



## Polaris425

matt that is a sick rzr!! :rockn:


----------



## mossyoak54

Polaris425 said:


> I guess I need to post in here too!


It's looking mighty stock. When you gonna get some tires? I seen you got the wheels (right?). 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425

Just gotta find a good deal.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

*King RZR!!!*



mattpopp said:


>



All other SxS need to bow down! That thing is so sick Matt. I don't want to know what it cost. Wow.


----------



## mattpopp

Keep in mind I had to sell my go fast 450r in order to pay for that lift kit. I forgot to measure it before I left for offshore again, but it is close to 24", give or take. Though the bucket under the RZR is a "Thompson Water Seal 5gal". So if you know how tall that is that should give you a idea.


----------



## redrumredrum89




----------



## SouthernMudder

5-19-12


----------



## eagleeye76

A LOT of really nice rides guys!!! The more I see them the more I want one. Looks like some are gona start the double bucket club.


----------



## Polaris425

thats gonna be huge when you're done!


----------



## xdk5

Before








After: Backwoods Armor, STI wheels 30" law/radials venom 5000lb winch, and a bunch of homemade dodads


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Polaris425 said:


> I guess I need to post in here too!


Good looking bike P425!! Congrats...


----------



## Crawfishie!!

mattpopp said:


>


DAYUM, that's one nice XP!! What lift is that?? Looks like some of the S3 work?


----------



## SouthernMudder

Its S3 7"


----------



## bigblackbrute

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## Gingerninjarick

Heres my 08 with the "street tires".. Having outlaws mounted on 12" vision lockouts today. I'll get some more pics..


----------



## Gingerninjarick

Just got the outlaws on. These are the new vision "lockout" wheels. The center caps look like warn locking hubs..


----------



## Polaris425

That looks awesome. I just finished my CVT snorks. Tagged her a few more times too for good measure. 









































^^ there's a matching one on the opposite side.


----------



## jctgumby

Good looking Rzr there Ginger


----------



## Polaris425

Few shots.


----------



## SouthernMudder

Some updated pic's of mine


----------



## sloboy

Got the new shoes on it!!!


----------



## DirtyBrutes

That is a bad ***** crew southern.


----------



## Col_Sanders

DirtyBrutes said:


> That is a bad ***** crew southern.



Yes it is!


----------



## SouthernMudder

Thanks guys! I also just put LTE Duals on it yesterday and got a SATV front bumper going on today. Then got some lights to put under fenders and along frame  Then just waiting on roof with some tunes and lights and some rigid 20" bar and 10" bar


----------



## Polaris425

That thing is huge!!! What do you do for a living? Whatever it is the $ must be rolling in... lol those rigid bars alone are $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## wmredneck

SouthernMudder that thing is def the sickest 4 sweater I've ever seen.

One of the guys we ride with has a winch bumper and 8K warn winch set up, its built by Irvy R Redding a warn dealership in Calhoun. Look em up you might like it. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## SouthernMudder

Thanks guys. Just going to go with a 5K viper max wide spool as I think 8k would just end up ripping bumper off.


----------



## wmredneck

Haha. Gotcha. The bumper is made for that winch and trust me it's not going anywhere. We call it the rescue ranger lol. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Gingerninjarick

Agreed on the crew, southern! That thing is Awesome! Makes me want one!


----------



## ThaMule

My rzr that I got rid of. Man I miss that thing.


----------



## bump530

sloboy said:


> View attachment 10730
> 
> 
> Got the new shoes on it!!!


looks good. give a report when you get to try out the OL2's if you already havent. didnt you put the JBS sheave in yours?


----------



## Gingerninjarick

Mule, that white looks good! I've been debating on a color change soon. Cant decide on which color though..


----------



## sloboy

@ bump, yeah I put the sheave in going to hit the creek this weekend will let ya know how the tires an clutch work


----------



## brutematt750

Just picked her up this week 
2012 800 s orange madness 
Had everything already on it and only 114 mi 
Can't wait to take it out 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while working extremely hard


----------



## brutematt750

I'm being followed 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while working extremely hard


----------



## ThaMule

Gingerninjarick said:


> Mule, that white looks good! I've been debating on a color change soon. Cant decide on which color though..


Yessir! Those plastics are Meier white carbon fiber. Looks even better up close!


----------



## ThaMule

Here is a close up pic of the carbon fiber pattern...Pay no attention to the booboo. I had a rollover accident!


----------



## skid

brutematt750 said:


> I'm being followed
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while working extremely hard


 hey brutematt nice ride, if you don't mind me asking what did you pay? I think thats the route i'm going to go next year, sell the brutes and get the razor.


----------



## brutematt750

skid said:


> hey brutematt nice ride, if you don't mind me asking what did you pay? I think thats the route i'm going to go next year, sell the brutes and get the razor.


 
i picked this one up for $16000, the used car lot i got it from didnt know anything about it. They could have sold it for a couple more grand.

I sold my brute and my wifes v star to buy this


----------



## skid

Well i sure like it, the orange looks good.


----------



## Agarcia

Here's mine. Pretty stock, just a rigid light bar and roof. 

I have a 6" lift and a ridetech kit on order. Should turn out pretty sick


----------



## Polaris425

That's gonna be HUGE w/ a 6" lift!


----------



## Gingerninjarick

ThaMule said:


> My rzr that I got rid of. Man I miss that thing.


Hey mule, what lift did you have on that rzr? Preload turned all the way up?


----------



## ThaMule

Gingerninjarick said:


> Hey mule, what lift did you have on that rzr? Preload turned all the way up?


It was a 6" CATVOS with HL springs


----------



## SouthernMudder

7-13-12 Got new fan and shroud installed and also spent about an hour hand washing the ranger, she needed the attention


----------



## Polaris425

That's huge! Gonna take an acre to turn It around! Lol


----------



## SouthernMudder

Its actually not to bad


----------



## bigblackbrute

Cleaned up with tha terms and new roof and redone snorks. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## triston

It's not mine it's my dads but it has 29.5 outlaws ss 212s overflair fenders 2 in lift sticker kit dual hmf bored over to a 720 (was a 660) every thing you can amagine to the motor I mean EVERYTHING $3500 just in motor parts two radiator fans mod new oil cooler cdi box that unleashed it! In the second pic he said f#%* concrete and gassed it and hit the brakes lol but he's having problems locking the front diff? Why won't it?


----------



## lsu_mike

My bone stock, for now, 2013 Teryx Sport SE.. had it about 2 weeks..


----------



## Polaris425

^ I think it's not working b/c you may have to be a member to see pics hosted there. A lot of forums are like that.


----------



## ThaMule

It's prolly because he is an LSU fan......j/k man.... ROLLTIDE!


----------



## lsu_mike

You guys see no pic?

Beat bama!


----------



## J2!

lsu_mike said:


> You guys see no pic?
> 
> Beat bama!


 nope


----------



## Polaris425

Nope. And Roll Tide! #RoadTo15


----------



## lsu_mike

one more try..


----------



## Polaris425

That one works. Looks good.


----------



## lsu_mike

Thanks man!


----------



## J2!

Looks good, don't see many Terex's with yellow plastics !!


----------



## lsu_mike

J2! said:


> Looks good, don't see many Terex's with yellow plastics !!


I know. It's the first one I've seen that color. 

And thanks buddy.


----------



## jctgumby

I like the T4 in yellow. That Kawie yellow is nice.


----------



## grizzup

Heres my rhino, 4-7" gorilla lift with either 26" itp terracross or 31" outlaws depending on the day




























Clears a 5 gallon bucket with 26's on the 4" setting


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## apmech

Not a lot done to it so far! About to order tires for it


----------



## Polaris425

NICE. I wanted one bad but, the price tag kept me from it lol


----------



## 08GreenBrute

so i sold the 800 and yes the brute (stupid lol but its gone sad) but i got this now


----------



## Polaris425

Nice


----------



## brutemike

Polaris425 said:


> NICE. I wanted one bad but, the price tag kept me from it lol


And probably a lot of others too


----------



## Iceman83

2012 RZR OUTKASTED LEGEND AIR


----------



## sloboy

I am really digg'n that air ride. Have you had any problems out of it?


----------



## Iceman83

no sir.... it bad *** son! 20 inches gc to 10 with 2 switches ....... lift to "S" in 30 sec....


----------



## Agarcia

Iceman83 said:


> no sir.... it bad *** son! 20 inches gc to 10 with 2 switches ....... lift to "S" in 30 sec....


No air tank?


----------



## Iceman83

Nope... compressor under the hood


----------



## sloboy

Really thinkn about it this. Fina put an 8" S3 lift on, an this would really set it off. Ever got the air compressor wet?


----------



## Iceman83

yep all sealed up...... if it will compress air it has to be water tight as well.... intake line run to the roof and exaust in the cage over head


----------



## Agarcia

man i should of looked into that kit, mine says do not submerge lol I do plan on upgrading to a Viair compressor soon. Not sure if that one can be submerged


----------



## Polaris425

That's freaking Sweet! :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka

iceman that is a insane setup and im def digging it mucho


----------



## phreebsd

What I ride now 










Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good. Omelet is growing up fast!


----------



## phreebsd

yeah she's getting big too fast.


----------



## filthyredneck

Went riding this past saturday on the old side out at Crosby, Tx on the rzr....found a peanutbutter/gumbo hole in a creek bed that the 31 laws just wouldn't pull through...


----------



## mcpyro3

New maverick all stock for now but getting the convertible roof aluminum doors sound system and 29.5 ol2s for now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

Dang. Congrats. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## phreebsd

Congrats man! Nice maverick! 



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike

nice...


----------



## mcpyro3

thanks


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Finally decided to post some pics of the new toy.


----------



## Polaris425

Love it.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Polaris425 said:


> Love it.


 X1million


----------



## brutelaws29.5

the wifes new ride 2013 570 rzr first ride out not 3 days old and she already found a water hole to play in


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Thanks p and I have to say I'm impressed with the power of the 570 I didn't expect it to run like it does 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## RYAN.

Finally got the rzr sitting like I want it 22" of clearance in the front with 32* angle on axles, gotta wait for my rear diff seal to get here before I do the rear


----------



## DaveMK1

^^sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## filthyredneck

RYAN. said:


> Finally got the rzr sitting like I want it 22" of clearance in the front with 32* angle on axles, gotta wait for my rear diff seal to get here before I do the rear]


What lift are you running?


----------



## sloboy

What's the width of it??


----------



## RYAN.

Super ATV 5" with fox shocks turned up a little measures right at 57" wide


----------



## 08monsterbrute




----------



## High Cotton

2011 RZR 900XP 
2-4" CATVOS lift, Outkast Fabworx arched forward arms, and 34 terms.


----------



## Polaris425

That is sick


----------



## High Cotton

Thanks. I still have a few things left to do but I'm getting there slowly but surely.


----------



## Polaris425

I wanna ride in it. Heck I wanna drive it. Lol


----------



## RYAN.

terms look sick on a rzr i gotta trade offer for 32s for my 29.5s but dont wanna add 32lbs of load on my drivetrain


----------



## Polaris425

I wish they had a 27" for 12" rims term I'd put them on the Rex. If I could afford them.


----------



## High Cotton

The 29.5x10-12's run short. That's probably why they are lighter. These weighed about 51lbs unmounted. If you have some throttle control I think you will be fine with 32's.


----------



## MUD_DYNASTY

*my 2012 can-am commander 1000*

*2012 CAN-AM COMMANDER 1000*
*2" HIGHLIFTER LIFT*
*30" MOTO MONSTERS FOR THE DEEP STUFF*
*30" HIGHLIFTER OUTLAW RADIALS FOR DAILY FUN*
*PRO ARMOUR SOFT TOP*
*4 CADENCE WAKE BOARD PODS*
*ROCKFORD FOSGATE PBR300X2 AMP*
*ITP SS 14" 212*
*OTHERWISE BONE STOCK! *


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Nice!!!


----------



## onebadcummin

My new bumper and rzr seats installed


----------



## Polaris425

I like that bumper


----------



## onebadcummin

Got it from superatv for
160 to the door with a neoprene winch cover


----------



## Polaris425

Really? Wow. That's cheap


----------



## onebadcummin

Yup couldn't pass it up


----------



## Polaris425

Gonna have to see if i can snag me one.


----------



## filthyredneck

After 2 long weekends, i chopped the cage down 7" on the rzr and built a roof out of 1/8" plate....opinions?


----------



## Mudforce

The one thing I never liked on the rzr was the roof line, problem solved! I like it!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

filthyredneck said:


> after 2 long weekends, i chopped the cage down 7" on the rzr and built a roof out of 1/8" plate....opinions?
> View attachment 14050
> View attachment 14051
> View attachment 14052
> View attachment 14053


 

nice justin. I like. I also like spongbob on tv lmao

ALSO YA RAM NEEDS SOME BIGGER TIRES


----------



## Polaris425

Wanna do my Rex?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Lol i wanna do ur rex P  ...and i like tht chopped top man!


----------



## filthyredneck

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> nice justin. I like. I also like spongbob on tv lmao
> 
> ALSO YA RAM NEEDS SOME BIGGER TIRES


Used to have 40x16.50s under it. The tires actually dont look near that small, just the pic made the truck look goofy for some reason. But I do have plans of lowering it 3" (its sittin on 9" now) and stickin with 35s. 

And P, if you want to make the trip down here we'll definitely see what kind of backyard special we can build for yours, i have enough tubing and plate left to build 1 more.


----------



## adam6604

Just got her home! 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Ok I have to brag a bit. Friday last week I picked up my '13 RzR S LE limited edition. I had a few extras put in by the dealership therefore NOT voiding my warranty. 









29.5" terms
MSA wheels
3" S3 lift 
Snorkel kit 

Coming soon: 
Powdercoating cage, rock sliders, a arms, bumpers, pull plate, custom grill. 

Having a stereo roof custom built by ATA Audio that incorporates a 20" double row light bar. Also having underglow added as well as a custom decal kit made. 

Stay tuned as this all gets done.


----------



## mcpyro3

Finally got some laws for the maverick 28x11's all round on black diesels i know the pics are kinda crappy ill get some better ones in the daytime..














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JLOWERY

Must be the pics but those look tiny.


----------



## mcpyro3

Ya there a lil small but its a lil bit of the pic also I was gonna run 29s but dont want the weight

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Right clutching will fix the weight problem


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## mcpyro3

I know but im not digging into the clutch right now that will be a lil down the rd so for now stayed with the lighter 28s

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Helifoil

Here's my teryx. Just got done with the 4" cage chop and diamond plate top


----------



## JLOWERY

That cage made a huge improvement


----------



## gpinjason

Maiden voyage.. Stock tires suck! New ones coming this week!!


----------



## EasyE1986

Here is my T4


----------



## Polaris425

That's sick :rockn:


----------



## jprzr

Nice what size lift u got on that T4


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## EasyE1986

2 inch highlifter. Spoke to catvos several weeks ago about a 6inch but they cant do anything until someone starts making aftermarket axles


----------



## jprzr

That Rex is sweet I've been looking and think that's gonna be my next ride 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

never posted any pics after I cleaned her back up good


----------



## sloboy




----------



## onebadcummin

4 inch cage drop and custom roof finished


----------



## Polaris425

That's very nice. I've always said these cages are too tall. If I was keeping mine I'd have to look into a chop.


----------



## onebadcummin

Yea man it's like a whole new machine the top killed it


----------



## sau4u

2013 commander ltd


----------



## Polaris425

Wow!!!


----------



## NickS

My '2013 RZR S (originally blue fire) build so far. Cant stand the "Disco" colors that come on the RZR's, and I wanted an "S" with the Fox Shocks and Bighorns (even though they didn't stay on long). RZR has 60 miles on it. Tore it down and had a place near me Hydro Dip the plastics to fit my style a little better. Turned out great.




Here is the before and after of them at the shop:










....and put back on.

























































Just need to update the Sig


----------



## sloboy

sau4u said:


> 2013 commander ltd


Let's see some pics of it on the trailer headed to the house!!!


----------



## green750

2008 prowler 650


----------



## Polaris425

great pics guys


----------



## onebadcummin

I really like that camo rzr never see any


----------



## greenkitty7

Heres my new to me 2012 rzr s!





















Clears a 5 gallon bucket with just a 2in lift and these disgusting little 26s on it.


----------



## nathen53

Gonna be all white with red shocks and stickers when I'm done. 2011 rzr 800 with 5" satv lift 31s/w laws traded my brute for it. It had a busted pinion in tranny when I got it


----------



## greenkitty7

Dang that thing is gonna look sweet


----------



## nathen53

Thanks been riding my dads rzr and finally lucked up and found this one!!


----------



## greenkitty7

Got the rzr snorkeled this weekend. Wanted to keep my rear windshield because it helps on dust. So this is what i came up with. Gonna put weather stripping around the hole i cut for the snorks and paint the risers orange.


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good.


----------



## Vince00

*My Maverick*


----------



## Polaris425

^ NICE!!! Fixed the link for you.


----------



## duckincrazy92

That's sharp. What size backs?


----------



## gpinjason




----------



## mcpyro3

31 skinnys on the maverick no lift all stock








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jprzr

Just got her today 2012 t4 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## T.J.




----------



## Crawfishie!!

I haven't been on here much lately due to my work schedule and trying to get my new bike built like I want. But here a pic from beginning to end, hope you enjoy.


----------



## Big D

TJ those pics are amazing. What kind of camera are you using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - still figuring out this App


----------



## EasyE1986

jprzr said:


> Just got her today 2012 t4
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


 Love my T4 what do you think about yours so far. What mods you plan on


----------



## jprzr

I like it so far def want wheels and tires and chop the cage would like a long travel kit but thatz lotta money

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monster-teryx

*Here is my 09 Teryx*

Monster edition Teryx
Custom everything.


----------



## Polaris425

man that looks sick. You plexi'd in the bed? Never seen that, pretty cool.


----------



## Monster-teryx

Thanks. Yeah I have all my audio equipment in the bed,so I built a tonnoeau out of plexi glass to keep it dry. It has my groups riding emblem etched out so the green leds can shine through. Also cut a spot for my cooler.
Here is a pic of my old plexi glass to show how the lights shines through. Since then I have cut a new piece and it has rubber trim around the edges for a better seal.


----------



## Polaris425

thats sick


----------



## Monster-teryx

Thanks!


----------



## duckincrazy92

I like the way you did the bed.


----------



## Monster-teryx

duckincrazy92 said:


> I like the way you did the bed.


Thanks!


----------



## scarecrow

here is my rhino guys.


----------



## Polaris425

^ Nice!


----------



## Monster-teryx

very nice


----------



## mcpyro3

Snorkels redone with inline fans just gotta paint them black and rdy to go..they def move a lot of air shouldn't have a problem keeping that belt cool now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greenkitty7

My rzr s with 30" backs


----------



## Polaris425

lookin good guys


----------



## greenkitty7

mcpyro3 said:


> Snorkels redone with inline fans just gotta paint them black and rdy to go..they def move a lot of air shouldn't have a problem keeping that belt cool now
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


how hard is it to snorkel one of the mavericks, and where did you run the engine intake? 
I got a buddy wanting to snorkel his commander, and I figure they are pretty close to the same.


----------



## mcpyro3

The 2 rear are cvt exhaust and they were pretty easy the motor intake wasnt bad either but the cvt intake was a pain.. most the kits just run the intakes straight up through the main plastics and are fairly easy but I didn't wanna cut into them I wanted something easier/cheaper to replace so move mine around to run up the center but gotta watch cuz the airbox is right there on the maverick and 2in pipe barely fits around the airbox and under the plastics ill try and get some pics later

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcpyro3

2nd pic is cvt snorkel in driver side area
3rd pic is outta airbox to up under center

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greenkitty7

Nicely done sir.


----------



## mcpyro3

Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OfcBanks

Watching some mudding at 5A in florida
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=579703762054712&set=vb.100000452790028&type=3

The wife with the RZR the day we bought it









In Tennessee









After riding at 5a in the black water that floridians called mud


----------



## NeverEnough

New member couple pics of my Ranger


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good


----------



## NeverEnough

Appreciate it runnin S3 8" lift with 30" outlaw radials for now


----------



## gpinjason

All cleaned up for the Wheelers 4 Wishes show... Won the UTV class trophy.... granted I was the only one who entered... LOL :thinking:


----------



## jprzr

Heres my 2014 rzr 4 I have a roof on it now and iam building speaker pods for it and after I wear these tires out ill buy bigger ones but not sure what I want yet.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

I like the black & blue


----------



## young

i got it right before i deployed but when i get back it should atleast be lifted









my dad, my brother, then mine (left to right) lol









had some fun with it before i left also









the wifes fault why i am stuck :joke:


----------



## Col_Sanders

Nice, I like the silver


----------



## Mudforce

Sold the brute and bought a RZR! A brand new 2013 570 EFI, lots of fun so far!


----------



## Y2DJ

Just picked her up. First ride in the am. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

Sweet


----------



## chrisd11

mattpopp said:


> that is sweet


----------



## Polaris425

That's awesome :rockn:


----------



## Y2DJ

Sweet ride Chris


----------



## rosenj87

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Onethej

Didn't feel like it was worth building one so I let can am do it for me. I've moved to the dark side....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisd11

Y2DJ said:


> Sweet ride Chris


its not mine i seen it some wheres think it was on here maybe


----------



## Polaris425

Onethej said:


> Didn't feel like it was worth building one so I let can am do it for me. I've moved to the dark side....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ooohhhh snap. :rockn:


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## lilbigtonka




----------



## Mudforce

My 2013 570 I bought new in Feb, 26" duro power grips and Dalton clutch kit, other then that the usual, roof windshield and so on. Not a brute but it sure is nice taking the kids with!


----------



## Wfolsom




----------



## eagleeye76

This is my dads 12 tyrex. We put a led light bar on it this week. The pics were taken about 30 sec apart. Quite a change in lighting on the camera when the lights turned on. They are bright! 2, 6 bulb spots and 2, 3 bulb floods. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy

does this count lol. It's smaller than a ranger.


----------



## JstWantoRide

I love those Samurai's!

My Rhino


----------



## movingman

*It Fits*

I wasn't sure if I would be able to get into the truck because of the width but it just barely fit. Gonna be fun getting it off backwards.


----------



## Tweek

2015 570 outkast 5" with satv phantom shocks and 32.5 outlaws


----------



## NMKawierider

Here's my new toy for taking the wife and grand kids out and about. I'm sure I'll catch some flack for it but I did my homework and research for months before the purchase and these are well liked and trusted all over the world and are just now making there way here. With an accessories list that comes standard on all units as long as your arm and one that would put a Polaris 900 trail well past 17K, meet the CFMoto ZForce 800. This one is the 53" version that fits in the back of the truck easily..which I needed. It is a wicked little Fk'r. And it was 10,800 out the door.














Here's a little Vid:

2015 Z-Force 800 53" - YouTube 

And some more pics:

CFMoto ZForce 800 Slideshow by BFFreak_2008 | Photobucket

A little review Dirt Trax did of the 59" EX

TEST RIDE: 2014 CFMOTO ZForce 800 EX - YouTube


----------



## rosenj87

Installed my outkast 5" lift and some STI HD3 wheels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

NMK it looks just like a RZR. if you hadn't said it wasn't, I wouldn't have known. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## NMKawierider

Polaris425 said:


> NMK it looks just like a RZR. if you hadn't said it wasn't, I wouldn't have known.
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


Yeah..it does a little  It's plenty faster then an Rzr 800 and almost as fast an the 900. Its going to be the family wagon..more or less...lol


----------



## Polaris425

very interesting....... might have to look into one.


----------



## rmax

Looks an sounds good can't wait till you GEF some time on it an make some vids an reviews


----------



## Mac102004




----------



## beepin

rosenj87 said:


> Installed my outkast 5" lift and some STI HD3 wheels
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's standing tall and awesome with better aggressive look!


----------



## rosenj87

beepin said:


> That's standing tall and awesome with better aggressive look!












Yeah that's pics before the lift. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taker27

*Arctic Cat Wildcat Trail*

Here is my new Wildcat Trail Ive had it about 3 weeks


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good. How's it ride?


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## Jason b

2013 canam Maverick.1000R


----------



## Coolwizard

Sold my 08 Brute and just recently bought this 2017 Polaris Ranger North Star HVAC edition.....full cab, EPS, Heat and AC


----------



## NMKawierider

Coolwizard said:


> Sold my 08 Brute and just recently bought this 2017 Polaris Ranger North Star HVAC edition.....full cab, EPS, Heat and AC


Like the color. I guy I ride with also bought one. He had an issue with the airfilter ...came loose or came off...probably his fault..but wasted the engine...only had 200 miles on it.


----------



## Coolwizard

Thanks for the heads up. I'll keep a close check on mine.


----------



## mjn

Sold my Brute a year and a half ago, and bought a '15 Yamaha Viking. Not quite 1000 miles on it so far, but it's been a great machine. Goes where ever I point it. Kind of cool.. not we can set in comfort AND bring the dog along. It's a win win!


----------

